# Small request ;)



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Would you mind having a look at my rabbit website, and noting what browser you are using and if you can read it?

I have had it mess up and with some browsers apparently it goes into another language...:think: not exactly sure why, it might be the theme, which I REALLY like and don't want to change:GAAH:

EDIT: added website link   http://cedarpointrabbitry.com/


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Which link is the rabbit one?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm on google chrome and it goes wacky. It's not another language. It's symbols.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

All the headings are fine. It's just the paragraphs that are messed up.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Google Chrome


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Internet Explorer


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Would you mind having a look at my rabbit website, and noting what browser you are using and if you can read it?
> 
> I have had it mess up and with some browsers apparently it goes into another language...:think: not exactly sure why, it might be the theme, which I REALLY like and don't want to change:GAAH:
> 
> EDIT: added website link   http://cedarpointrabbitry.com/


It looks good on my iPad using Safari.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Works fine using FireFox. :thumbup: Cute bunnies!!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Which link is the rabbit one?


This one: http://cedarpointrabbitry.com/ 



goathiker said:


> Google Chrome





goathiker said:


> Internet Explorer


Boy, those look bad...I might have to change the theme 



CritterCarnival said:


> Works fine using FireFox. :thumbup: Cute bunnies!!


Thanks, CritterCarnival! Holland Lops are so fun


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep google chrome looks like Jills here


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Firefox is just fine.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I got every page on your website to come up with no problems. Mozilla/Firefox I guess is my browser.

Love your bunnies.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks ya all! Glad to know some work  I wonder how many folks use the other browsers...:thinking:


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

I use Chrome...but not all the pages don't work...the "links" and "for sale" tabs work fine. None of the others. Out of curiosity...do you like Wordpress?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It looks good on my kindle, using the silk browser...


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

It is fine using Safari on my Macintosh. I can try it in Chrome, will do in a bit to see if it is a Windows versus Mac thing, or what!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

On my Mac OSX machine, it even works fine in Chrome. It is likely, then, a Windows Font conflict that mess it up for some people.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Using google chrome. Your for sales and links page are the only ones coming up in actual English words  Everything else is all symbols like posted.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

FloatnRockRanch said:


> I use Chrome...but not all the pages don't work...the "links" and "for sale" tabs work fine. None of the others. Out of curiosity...do you like Wordpress?


Grrr.... Yup, I like wordpress! All my websites are built with it


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Google Chrome, and it is symbols. The for sale page is fine.

Enough people use Google Chrome and Internet Explorer that I would suggest looking for a different theme.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Karen said:


> On my Mac OSX machine, it even works fine in Chrome. It is likely, then, a Windows Font conflict that mess it up for some people.


Oh, okay  I was wondering!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> Google Chrome, and it is symbols. The for sale page is fine.
> 
> Enough people use Google Chrome and Internet Explorer that I would suggest looking for a different theme.


Yeah, that's probably a good idea  the hunt begins again!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

So I changed the theme, how does it look now? http://cedarpointrabbitry.com/


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm on my phone on google chrome. Looks perfect.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks good on my phone.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Looks great on my phone, but it's still hieroglyphics on the laptop, using chrome.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh, man!  I thought that was fixed...anyone else having that again?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Unfortunately, on the computer I am. Google chrome. Weird that it works fine on the phone.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Same on my HP laptop.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Laptop, using Chrome, still symbols. It's possible it's the font, not the theme. Not sure.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Laptop, looks wonderful on FireFox. Cute bunnies, I should do bunnies again...


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks, CritterCarnival! 

For the others....sigh  I'll try change the font....see if that helps


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Okay, so I have changed the font to Georgia (it's the same font as on my goat website, http://cedarpointkikos.com/ )

Does it work now? http://cedarpointrabbitry.com/
How about my goat website?

Thanks so much everyone for helping me out on this!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

It works.  I'm on my computer, google chrome.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Yes!  hopefully that's the end of that problem!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep, works on my phone, firefox, and chrome now :clap:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Working on laptop + chrome!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Yep, works on my phone, firefox, and chrome now :clap:


:woohoo: :hi5:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Works on my Hp chrome, I'll load IE tomorrow to check it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Works on my phone. IE is what I have.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Still looks good on my iPad. 

Love the bunnies. Takes me back to 4H days. My daughter's first rabbits were Hollands. Her very first was a broken tort doe similar to some of yours.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I'm glad to have that problem fixed 

Thanks, glndg


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Is anyone up to adding their thoughts on my soap website? I've just totally redone the theme, shop, widgets, so would like some thoughts! Please and thank you 

http://latherlifenaturally.com/


----------

